# Exterior filler



## 007 Dave (Jun 22, 2016)

I was painting a house where the door frame was rotted out down by the threshold, a handyman cut out the rotted wood and filled it with a filler that looked and worked just like interior spackling. It dried fast enough for me to sand,and paint it the next day. That was a couple of years ago. I just check it out few days ago and it still looks good. I should have ask him what it was but I didn't. I would like to buy some.

It wasn't auto bondo or a product called rock hard.

Would anybody here know what he may have used?


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I use a product called MH Ready Patch int./ ext spackling that dries hard like bondo with out mixing two components.Works well outside. I also use wood epox by abatron two part wood filler that works real well but is harder to sand.


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

We've used the Abitron Wood Epox, as well. It is a good product. However, our new go-to patching compound is Advanced Repair Technology's Epoxy.

http://www.advancedrepair.com/architectural_epoxy_step_by_step_instructions.html

http://www.advancedrepair.com/


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I like wood epox because it comes in gallon kits and it is good for filling very large holes in log home timbers.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Sounds like MH Ready Patch. I will typically use an epoxy or other wood filler and then finish with MH Ready Patch. 

new wood is always better. I will not warranty any patch.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

I have a gallon can of an int/ext spackle paste that I got off the clearance shelf at a SW store for $10 or something like that. It does go on and sand a lot like regular spackle, and it does dry vary fast. This is what makes application different from interior mud products - very little time to apply and work it. It is oil based, but cleans with water and a wet knife leaves a smooth finish (if you're fast enough). It goes on in a beige color and dries to off/white-yellow. 

I have also used Durham's rock hard a lot too though. I like it. You do have to mix it, so that adds some time/hassle but it spreads nicely, dries quickly (depending on depth, of course), sands easily, bonds well, and does get - well, not "rock" hard - but very hard.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

I have used Elmer's Damaged Wood System and had good results. Once you dig out all the loose material you saturate the rotten wood with the hardener. It dries rock hard and then the two part epoxy filler can be used. It is a bit difficult to get a smooth patch, and once it is dry it takes a palm sander to get it smooth, but it works well and holds up.
http://elmers.com/product/detail/e761


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

I've had great results with System Three products. They have multiple products designed for rot repair. 

Their Sculpt Wood Putty is excellent. Compared to Bondo style fillers it's much easier to sand and open time is a lot longer. Another advantage is that you mix 50% of part A and B and both are consistency of playdoh, which makes mixing small amounts very easy.

https://www.systemthree.com/products/sculpwood-epoxy-putty

They also have a paste version for cracks.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Roamer said:


> We've used the Abitron Wood Epox, as well. It is a good product. However, our new go-to patching compound is Advanced Repair Technology's Epoxy.
> 
> http://www.advancedrepair.com/architectural_epoxy_step_by_step_instructions.html
> 
> http://www.advancedrepair.com/


I second this stuff. You have to wait a day for it to dry, but it is a great product.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

MH Ready patch is not hard at all IMO. It's just spackle for crying out loud. 

I also like the Elmer's damaged wood epoxy. Mostly because it's readily available at a big box store and also because it has worked very well for me. As mentioned, hit the cut/scraped section of wood with wood hardener first. Them mix the two-part epoxy but wait until it starts to firm up a bit as it is way too soft and sticky to form well at first. Then jam it into the area as needed until it protrudes beyond the edge. Take a sharp 3-4" putty knife and cut off the excess. I find that very little sanding or touch up is needed this way. If you just try to form it with your fingers, God help you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Roamer said:


> We've used the Abitron Wood Epox, as well. It is a good product. However, our new go-to patching compound is Advanced Repair Technology's Epoxy.
> 
> http://www.advancedrepair.com/architectural_epoxy_step_by_step_instructions.html
> 
> http://www.advancedrepair.com/


 
We picked up ART 3 years ago and have had great results. Have used it on so many things. It's limitations are only that of the installer.


----------

